# Apollo introduces CINNAMON gum with select orders!



## Kelite (Feb 24, 2010)

That's right kiddie-winkies, random orders shipping from Apollo will contain the new spicy hot CINNAMON flavored Beechies gum. I'm chewing some right now and my tongue is dancing in my mouth!!! :shock:

Operators are standing by....


----------



## renegadeblack (Feb 26, 2010)

I never got any gum with my last order.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2010)

Perhaps the order was picked up from a vendor who had onions for lunch? I've heard of this type of thing happening-


----------



## chris325 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kelite said:


> kiddie-winkies,



Hmm.

Always good to see that Apollo is staying on the professional side of things...


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome! I need to order something Immediately!


----------



## ScottT (Feb 27, 2010)

Does a marketing materials request count? I did one of those earlier today... hint hint


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 27, 2010)

**** I gots to get a gel order together. I like gum!

I love Apollo *tear* you guys rock.
mmmmmm.... Apollo Gum...


----------



## MSLD (Feb 27, 2010)

Ladies and Gentelmen, ordering gel just got a whoooooole lot better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 3, 2010)

Since it's on "select orders," does that mean on the "hot" deals? Or is it that it'll cost you a "right arm" to get a pack?


----------



## Kelite (Mar 3, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> Since it's on "select orders," does that mean on the "hot" deals? Or is it that it'll cost you a "right arm" to get a pack?



Hi ruinexplorer-
The cinnamon gum has been placed at the packing/shipping area to be sent with random orders, whether they be gobos, gel, LEDs, or other gear. Our production manager is a 'by-the-book' kind of guy, so when I'm told that every third order will have cinnamon gum, that's truly what it means...

I thought it might be a good idea to throw one box of cinnamon and a box of either peppermint or spearmint in the same package- but for those that devour both boxes at one time it may be similar ot throwing a handful of gourmet jelly beans in one's mouth. (Did that once, wasn't impressed).


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 3, 2010)

Kelite said:


> Our production manager is a 'by-the-book' kind of guy, so when I'm told that every third order will have cinnamon gum, that's truly what it means...



So in other words, you need to place three separate special orders to be sure you get it. The marketing geniuses at Apollo were working hard on this one.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 3, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> The marketing geniuses at Apollo were working hard on this one.



Aw shucks, you really shouldn't have......


----------

